# Handy elvish insults and phrases.



## kirinke

here are a few elvish (sindarin insults) you can use to confuse your friends...
Your head is empty. ~* Dôl lín cofn or Dôl lín lost.*
Cowardly dog! ~ *Hû ú-gaun!*
Go kiss an orc! ~ *Mítho orch!*
I hate you! ~ *Le fuion!*
Listen to my laughter! ~ *Lasto al lalaith nín!*
Much wind pours from your mouth. ~ *Súlon gwanna nîf lín. * _(Lit. A big wind departs your face.) _ 
Son of snakes! ~ *Lýgion! or ion lýg!*
You disgust me! ~ *Le fuion! (Lit. I feel disgust at you.)[/B]
You’re ugly and your mother dresses you. ~ Thiach uanui a naneth lín le hamma.
You are stupid. ~ Le uchann.
Orc lover! ~ Orvelethron! Or feminine orvelethril!
You are hideous! ~ Thiach uanui! (Lit. You appear hideous!)    

 now say that with a big smile on your face.  *


----------



## Crothian

nice...


----------



## kirinke

*and of course, here are some orcish phrases to enjoy*
Ashdautas Vrasubatlat" -- "Someday I will kill you" (A standard Orcish greeting)
"Nar Udautas" -- "Not today" (The standard reply)
"Nar Mat Kordh-Ishi" -- "Do not die in bed" (This has several meanings)
"Ang Gijak-Ishi" (Angijak)-- "Iron in the Blood" (A high compliment)
"Lul Gijak-Ishi" (Lulgijak) -- "Flowers in the Blood" (usually in reference to Elves)
"Amal shufar, at rrug" -- "Where there's a whip, there's a way."
"Snaga nar baj lufut" -- "Slaves don't make war."
"Ambor mabas lufut" -- Liquor after war"
"Vras gruiuk" -- "Kill the women"
"Mabaj nar armauk" -- "I have no enemies" (an Orcish lament)
"Mabaj bot ob armauk" -- "I have a world of enemies"
"Mirdautas vras" -- "It is a good day to kill"
"Vrasubatburuk ug butharubatgruiuk" -- "We will kill all the men and sodomize all the women" (The Orcish equivalent of 'cheers') 

*Orcish Oaths*
"Afar Angathfark" -- "By the forge of my soul!"
"Afar Vadokanuk" -- "By all the dead!"

*Orcish Insults*
"Lul Gijak-Ishi" (Lulgijak) -- "Flowers in the Blood" ("Elf" or interchanably "pansy" )
"Zanbaur" -- "Elfson"
"Nar Thos" -- "No Sack"

*Orcish Numbers*
One -- Ash 
Two -- Shun 
Three -- Gakh 
Four -- Jhet 
Five -- Krak 
Six -- Djor 
Seven -- Iet 
Eight -- Hokh 
Nine -- Krith 
Ten -- Zunn


----------

